# 25% Discount voucher for DesertDetours



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

I have a voucher for a discount of 25% from any available tour from the 2009 schedule.
We won this in the raffle at the Global Rally. Unfortunately we cannot take that length of a break yet, so rather than let it go to waste I am offering it to the highest bidder, the entire amount for this will be passed to a Charity of your choice

If anyone is interested please contact me

It does say on the paperwork that it is transferable and I will confirm this with Desert Detours before you make your donation

This could be worth up to 500 euros so please make your offer appropriate.

Chris


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

£10!


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

ActiveCampers said:


> £10!


Hi

I think your chosen charity was expecting a little more than that :wink:

I have spoken with Ray from Desert Detours and he has confirmed that it is OK to exchange this voucher, it is valid for any of the 2009 tours not yet booked.

Chris


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

£25.
C'mon - I'm skint 
No job.
Stock market killing me 


Looks like the best offer you've got....


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

ICDSUN said:


> I have spoken with Ray from Desert Detours and he has confirmed that it is OK to exchange this voucher, it is valid for any of the 2009 tours not yet booked.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris

The voucher has value and must be worth something to Ray.
Perhaps he will make a donation to a charity of_your_choice for return of the voucher.

Worth asking?


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

autostratus said:


> ICDSUN said:
> 
> 
> > I have spoken with Ray from Desert Detours and he has confirmed that it is OK to exchange this voucher, it is valid for any of the 2009 tours not yet booked.
> ...


Hi Autostratus

Spoke to Ray to confirm his agreement to transfer, he very graciously said he would honour the discount to me personally when we can get the time needed to do the tour justice, I was hoping to achieve about £100.00 given the potential value of this voucher, My choice of charity is The Acorns Trust childrens hospice charity,or a charity of the purchasers choice.

I will send it back to Ray if we can't get a realistic offer and I'll send my charity £25, and yes I'm Skint and the Stockmarket is killing me too :roll:

Chris


----------



## groundhog46 (Jan 30, 2008)

Chris

I am planning to travel with Desert Detours in May 2009 and expect to be speaking with Ray as soon as he is back from his current trip to confirm availability.

Providing I can confirm a place and Ray agrees to honour the voucher I would be happy to give you £100.00 for it.

May be easier to discuss on the phone. If it is still available feel free to call me on 01462 815920.

Regards

Mike


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

groundhog46 said:


> Chris
> 
> I am planning to travel with Desert Detours in May 2009 and expect to be speaking with Ray as soon as he is back from his current trip to confirm availability.
> 
> ...


Mike

It's yours Thank You, I will call you later today, once you have spoken with Ray and firmed up availability then I would ask that you make your payment to charity.

Chris


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

Just back a few hours ago from the October Tour....

I have spoken with Mike and he is OK for May '09. If you do the donation bit we will pick up the details of the tour with him.

Ray


----------



## groundhog46 (Jan 30, 2008)

Chris

Good news. Just spoke with Ray who has confirmed place available for me to travel and that he will honour the voucher.

Look forward to speaking with you later. 

Regards

Mike


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Detourer said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Just back a few hours ago from the October Tour....
> 
> ...


Ray

Have just spoken with Mike, he is happy to donate to The Acorns Trust
I will mail to him the voucher and as soon as all firmed up Mike is sending the cheque.

Donation will be credited from Desert Detours and Mike

Thanks again Ray and Mike

Regards

Chris


----------

